# Tablas de conversión en Excel



## Donaldo (Oct 25, 2006)

Saludos a todos los amigos de Mrexcel:

Tendrá alguién algún archivo que tenga cómo hacer diversas conversiones de medidas, utilizando Excel...?

Gracias y saludos,


----------



## galileogali (Oct 25, 2006)

*funcion CONVERTIR*

Te sugiero verificar la AYUDA  de la FUNCION CONVERTIR. que maneja muchos casos de CONVERSIONES frecuentes....
de lo contrario es cuestion de tener todos los algoritmos (defincion de equivalencias en este caso) y definir una UDF.

GALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 25, 2006)

Bienvenido a MrExcel, Donaldo,

Gali ha pegado en el puro blanco.  Por si acaso se use Excel en Inglés el nombre de la función es CONVERT()  Como dice Gali, mejor usar la ayuda en Excel con esta función para aprender las letras apropriadas para la unidad de medición deseada.  Si desea poner la función por medio de ese botoncito _*fx*_ que está en la barra de fórmulas (o con Insert | Function del menú) favor sepa que esta función pertenece al grupo de Ingeniería (Engineering).

Atentamente,


----------



## galileogali (Oct 25, 2006)

*siguiendo.....*

En el supuesto de que surja el error #Nombre?, Debe Instalarse el Complemento "Herramientas de Análisis"
Menu Herramientas>> Complementos >> Herramientas (tildar el Checkbox >> Aceptar todo

Ahora entrar a la celda como para editarla y Enter, o cerrar el archivo y volver a abrirlo, o mas contundente aun Cerrar EXCEL Y volver a abrirlo.
 ·Herramientas para analisis" o en Ingles "Analisys Tool Pak"

GALILEOGALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 26, 2006)

Good catch, Gali.  Por lo general el archivo de ayuda indica eso y asi me doy cuenta y pongo una notita como hizo usted.  Pero esta vez ni cuenta me di que CONVERT es una de las de Analysis Toolpak.


----------

